# Any game cafe in Pune ?



## esumitkumar (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi

Is there any cheap game cafe in Pune where u can play games @ 15-20 rs per hour....The one @ E square is too costly....

Please tell the location too 

TIA
Sumit


----------



## djmykey (Nov 9, 2005)

Dood there is one in Kothrud its near some school and its known by the name Diamond Cyber cafe or something not sure if its a cyber cafe but its name is Diamond. No net but its serious gaming and yes the rates r around 15-20.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks DJ......I found out by google the exact address

google is great

Diamond Cyber Sports, the biggest and the best gaming zone in pune, with 40 number of extremely high-end gaming machines!

World66 rating:  [rate it] 

tel: 9822876296 
zipcode: 411038 
hours: 10 am to 9 pm 
email: dc33@rediffmail.com 
price: 15 per hr. 
address: Diamond Computer Systems, first flr, Mayur colony, off Jog school, Kothrud. Pune 411038


----------



## djmykey (Nov 9, 2005)

dood how did ya do that. N pls if u intrested join the pune group man


----------



## CyCo (Nov 13, 2005)

what pune grp ?? i am an avid gamer and would like to join ...

u can also goto GA which is around JM road and to Buddha Paradise in Koregaon Park .. if u live in Wanowrie its the best coz in 1km radius there are 6 cafes !!!


----------



## djmykey (Nov 13, 2005)

Its the pune techies grp we game program and all man u can join us on the calling all pune techies thread in general section. whats ga and where is it on jm road man.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey frnds

I went to Diamond cyber cafethis sunday ....its good ..I was playing on FX5200 for first time with AMD 2800 + ......I njoyed 3 hrs @ 50 rs only......
Its on first floor near a coaching in front of jog school...but there is no signboard .......of it....


One more gud thing..Chaitanya Punjabi parantha is very near....so njoy gaming and paranthas


----------



## djmykey (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok esmitkumar tell me where is this cafe pls let me know Chaitanya Parathas is on FC Road if I'm not mistaken so pls let me know.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 29, 2005)

hey DJ

Chaitanya is at two locations :  
Kothrud and FC..I m talking abt Kothrud one....

ask anyone in kothrud abt mayur colony.....then jog school..in front of that is a bldg....u have to go frm behind by stairs at first flr to reach diamond ....there is also a coaching center for XII students on the same flr...

hope it helps 8) 

cheers
sumit


----------



## djmykey (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn thought that it was at FC damn. I neva in my life went to Kothrud  Damn me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Theres one near Burger King...in Camps...Just 4got the name... its around 30-35 rs /hr...and its the best one in Pune...not in rigs..but the competion is like hell...

all the champs from Pune, Mum are supposed to be practising whole day there....Will post the name later..


----------



## harsh__AY (Jan 9, 2006)

Guys...HEre u go.Ther r hundreds of gaming cafes.
But here the best ones..


Diamond Cyber Sports -U found it out already,its the best.


Surfs Up-its in camp very near(if u go against a one way ) from burger king.

GA-Gamerz Anonymous-I know the place but cant describe u the address.its bout 25per hour.Many Pro Teams matches are held here only.Suitable only for clan matches cause only 10 comps here.and 7 pool tables also.

RWW-Relaince Web worlds-Addresses u can find out easily.But playing here is foolish in my opinion cause u ll hav to pay >60Rs. per hour.U can play on the internet also from here.

Now diamond also have started online gaming recently with no extra charges.Diamond Rules...


----------



## CyCo (Jan 10, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Theres one near Burger King...in Camps...Just 4got the name... its around 30-35 rs /hr...and its the best one in Pune...not in rigs..but the competion is like hell...
> 
> all the champs from Pune, Mum are supposed to be practising whole day there....Will post the name later..



dude that closed agessssssssss agoo ...

it was called Surfs Up and it was the best !!

its closed nw


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 10, 2006)

oohk... I had no idea..that its closed now...

If it is so...then the next best in my opinion will be GA....yeh yeh..Diamond is good..but lots of chaos there...and they dont play strategically...

anyways...


----------

